# Can't beat a seasoned smoker!!!!



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Got down on some chicken quarters today!!!! Pecan/apple wood is the way to go???


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Special dry rub..


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

looks good. ever try pear wood?


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

smooth move said:


> looks good. ever try pear wood?


Never tried it..where can you get it?


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Great job....


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

smooth move said:


> looks good. ever try pear wood?


It's all I smoke with


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I wish I had of known people like pecan wood. I cut 3 down last year. I found out about it around 6 months ago. I got a couple more I'm going to cut down this year.

That chicken looks good.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Love me some smoked chicken!!!!!!!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

stc1993 said:


> I wish I had of known people like pecan wood. I cut 3 down last year. I found out about it around 6 months ago. I got a couple more I'm going to cut down this year.
> 
> That chicken looks good.


Give me a hollar when cutting down pecan trees I'll take some.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

Snatch it said:


> Never tried it..where can you get it?


a buddy has pear trees and gives me his trimmings. ought to find quite a few pear trees around Pensacola. it's weird wood, when you split it, it has thorns inside. i know that sounds crazy, you'll just have to split some to see what i mean.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I love smoked chicken too. Yours looks great!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Snatch it said:


> Got down on some chicken quarters today!!!! Pecan/apple wood is the way to go???
> View attachment 460570


 Recently got my first smoker. Can you give us cooking temp and time for those quarters? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

stc1993 said:


> I wish I had of known people like pecan wood. I cut 3 down last year. I found out about it around 6 months ago. I got a couple more I'm going to cut down this year.
> 
> That chicken looks good.



call me. Ill come get it.


----------

